# most popular tort species



## gamera154 (Mar 9, 2016)

What do you think is the most popular I think it's between sullys and Russians


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 9, 2016)

Over here in the UK its Hermanns, Well it definitely was years ago.


----------



## Rue (Mar 9, 2016)

You could set up a poll! See what everyone has and use that figure!


----------



## gamera154 (Mar 9, 2016)

Rue said:


> You could set up a poll! See what everyone has and use that figure!


I tried it won't let me on this darn old phone it didn't gat the app


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sully's russian's and redfoots are what i would say but i think sulcata is probably the most popular


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 9, 2016)

I think it's Russians first, then sullys, then redfoots.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 10, 2016)

It might be a regional thing because here in south Florida it's like 85% redfoot.


----------



## Rue (Mar 10, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> I tried it won't let me on this darn old phone it didn't gat the app



Make up the poll and send it to me...I will post it for you if you like.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 10, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> Sully's russian's and redfoots are what i would say but i think sulcata is probably the most popular


Unless they are adults?


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 10, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Unless they are adults?



even adults. i say they're the most popular because even if someone doesn't have one like me. a lot of us want to work with one someday


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 10, 2016)

I was joking.
I was saying that once it's obvious how huge the thing will get, they drop out of popularity.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 10, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was joking.
> I was saying that once it's obvious how huge the thing will get, they drop out of popularity.



Actually, I think the opposite is true. Their size is a large part of what makes them popular. That and the fact that they're probably the cheapest 'exotic' tortoise to be had in the US.


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 10, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was joking.
> I was saying that once it's obvious how huge the thing will get, they drop out of popularity.



i used to think the same thing but now i don't a lot of people know they get big and thats the exact reason they get them. when they drop out of popularity i think it's because they know how big they get but not how fast they grow they think "oh i can raise it inside 4-5 years until i have a bigger house"


----------



## von345 (Mar 10, 2016)

I love my Hermann!


----------

